

Final text messages from an earthquake victim - cao825
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3433868/Last-text-of-quake-victim-to-mum.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Car crash reporting at its worst. What are we to learn from this - people
died? We know that.

